
Words Make the Man - andrenth
https://spectator.org/words-make-the-man/
======
zimpenfish
> Similarly, people who refer to a single person as “they,” or cannot bring
> themselves to accurately describe another person by sexual characteristics
> also broadcast important things about the durability of their connection to
> reality.

First half of the sentence is idiotic because singular "they" has hundreds of
years of historical use behind it and I don't think you'll find a professional
grammarian or linguist who would object to its use.

Second half of the sentence is thinly veiled transphobia.

The rest is just the same old conservative "why can't words by words!!"
bleating.

